# Shady Ground Cover?



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey all, I need something that grows in a pretty shady spot and doesn't grow much taller than 3-4". The soil is pretty moist. Any ideas?

Luke


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Java Moss
One of the many small begonias
Anubias barteri var. nana
Cryptocoryne wendtii ''green''
Liverwort (not sure how much light this one needs)


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

Saleginella. Or is ti Selaginella?? In any case, it seems to grow in wet dark conditions. And well, at least the one I have doesnt grow more than 3". I got this one:

Selaginella uncinata (Peacock or Rainbow Club Moss) 


http://home.att.net/~a.j.calisi/plants.html


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I bought their Selaginella kraussiana 'Aurea' (Gold Tipped Club Moss) which looked great when It arrived. It did not do anywhere near as well as another unknown species that I have though and is now probably beyond recovery. Some of them like it wet some do not.


----------



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

Or for something different try some bladderworts. I have U. calycifida and U. longifolia. I think they need part sun though but my U. calycifida is growing like a weed and its been in the tanks for only 2 weeks.

Ben


----------



## rleyh (Jun 21, 2005)

My experience with selaginella kraussiana is that it requires a good amount of light. It definitely does not do well in shade. It also does not like to be very wet.

Great plant, but I only use it in open spots.

Rob


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

i've got clover in several of my vivs, atleast i think thats what it is...stays low with lil 3 leaf clovers. look outside, probably not hard to find, so far its doing well in my vivs.


----------



## RussS (Oct 11, 2005)

Dendro Dave said:


> i've got clover in several of my vivs, atleast i think thats what it is...stays low with lil 3 leaf clovers. look outside, probably not hard to find, so far its doing well in my vivs.


I've seen something like that growing at the edge of ponds and drainage ditches. Leaves are smaller than white clover with long stems, correct?


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

What I'm currently trying out is Helxine soleirolii, or Baby's Tears. It has very tiny leaves kind of like mini clovers and eventually should have flowers if it likes these conditions.

Luke


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

uh i dont know...it just has 3 leaves, each one is heart shaped, and it sends runners along the ground that shoot up small stems with the leaves on em. looks like clovers to me but just a guess


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Well the baby tears died. Anybody have any suggestions on something else? It needs to LOVE shade. This is the shadiest spot in the tank:

The area is 20 x 10in and about 5in of height. Was thinking perhaps some kind of moss to fill it in there, any sp do good in shade? Using a moisture meter the soil ranged from 3-6.

Luke


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Is the shade because of the plants or because there isn't a light positioned over that area? If it's the latter then why not get another light?



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

It's because the area is undeneath a piece of wood and the lights don't reach there.

Luke


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

You could mount a light such as to have it come through the side glass. The plants won't care. It could be a simple twisted ice cream cone compact (sticcc for short  in a "A" socket lamp.

Think of it as landscape spot lighting.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

Just use some plastic plants, I wont tell anyone :wink:


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I’m sticking with my original suggestions (see above). The only moss that I can think of that has a chance in low light is java moss.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

Peperomia prostata is a nice creeper that IME does very well under a wide range of conditions. The one limiting factor for this plant is that is does not like "wet feet".

Matt


----------

